# Urgent!  Nintendogs query



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

We have just bought the little one a pre owned Nintendogs game for his DS.  But I hadn't thought that, being pre-owned, it would already have a dog named and so on. 

Now he's a bit upset so I urgently need to know how you can restore it all back to the beginning iyswim.  Failing that, I'll have to take it back to the shop. 

Can any of you wonderful geeky people please help us?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2008)

All games have a reset somewhere buried in their menu.  I'm sure that if you go through the menu options then you will find it.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 13, 2008)

Ummm that doesn't sound right. You can't write to a ds disk(i don't think)

has he had one of his mates play it on his system?

To delete all saved data on a cartridge, hola A,B,X,Y,L, and R when the game is starting up. If done correctly, you will be asked to confirm the data erasing.

dave


----------



## fubert (Oct 13, 2008)

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_I_erase_or_reset_nintendogs_for_nintendo_DS

Son had the same problem.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 13, 2008)

kained&able said:


> Ummm that doesn't sound right. You can't write to a ds disk(i don't think)


Of course you can.  All DS cartridges have save slots on them.  Or, at least, all ones I've ever had.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank you!!!!!!!!

He's done it and now has a big happy face!  

You really are superstars!

xx


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 13, 2008)

Yup - loads of DS games save on the cart. I've leant out my copy of New Super Mario Brothers to people who've been able to play my games.


----------



## kained&able (Oct 13, 2008)

kabbes said:


> Of course you can. All DS cartridges have save slots on them. Or, at least, all ones I've ever had.


 
fair enough i didn't know. Just assumed it was read only.

dave


----------



## Iam (Oct 13, 2008)

I thought this was going to be about cleaning carpets...


----------



## Pingu (Oct 13, 2008)

so whats his dog called?


----------



## kained&able (Oct 13, 2008)

Iam said:


> I thought this was going to be about cleaning carpets...


 
Im sure nintendo will release a cleaning game b4 too long.

nintendo are proper disguesting me with the virtual teacher type games.

dave


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Pingu said:


> so whats his dog called?



His dog is called Rex.  But now he's upset because it won't respond to him.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 13, 2008)

moomoo said:


> His dog is called Rex.  But now he's upset because it won't respond to him.



mrs pingu is the nintendogs expert in our house.

I will ask her for some tips


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

Pingu said:


> mrs pingu is the nintendogs expert in our house.
> 
> I will ask her for some tips



Thank you Pingu.  He'll be everso grateful. 

Unfortunately, he's not very patient and gets upset easily.  He was crying because the dog wouldn't respond to his voice. 

Still, he's got his robo thing to play with for now.  He's had a big birthday money spend up today.


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

One more thing.  He wants to know how you get off 'audio input'?


----------



## geminisnake (Oct 13, 2008)

moomoo said:


> His dog is called Rex.  But now he's upset because it won't respond to him.



Mmm, I feel I should point out it the voice thing takes a while to adjust apparently and if any of his teeth fall out it 'll change his voice so the DS won't respond.
My friend's daughter was also in tears cos she lost her dog for this reason.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 13, 2008)

He is aware you own a _real_ dog, yes


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Oct 13, 2008)

I always wondered what an urgnet issue re: nintendogs would be... and now I know


----------



## moomoo (Oct 13, 2008)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> He is aware you own a _real_ dog, yes



Yes, but this one responds to him....


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 14, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Yes, but this one responds to him....



Awwwwww


----------

